# Wife with PPD left me



## TheGreatMentos (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello community,

(I'm new around here. I posted this on Reddit, thinking I would possibly get some great advice, but I'm looking for something more than being told to call the police and bring down the hammer with a lawyer, or that my wife isn't well.) 

(FYI: My wife developed severe PPD soon after my son was born.)


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry you are in this situation but I don't agree that your child is safe. 

The posters at reddit are right. You do need to see a lawyer. Not for divorce but to learn what your rights are and what are your legal options. 

Do you know what to do if your wife decides to get a TRO against you? She can get one. At any time. Without any proof you intend to harm her. 

See a lawyer. Then talk to mental health professionals who can provide guidance 

You seem to be reacting versus being protective. Waiting and hoping is not a plan. 

Your top priority is the physical safety and mental wellbeing of your child.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

so sorry.

this is way above my pay grade.

Hopefully others will be here to help soon.

Who is she staying with? Another man in the picture?

Have her parents try to help? will she listen to them? Get help from your parents, and does she have someone she respects? I hope the baby is okay. maybe she is not getting enough sleep.

I would worry about the baby. Will she let you get different care for the baby? Maybe not wise to have more kids. Also carry around a VAR with you to protect against claims of abuse.

also talk to your lawyer in case she files for D.

good luck to your family. Not one of us is perfect. Hope you can help your baby. have someone around if you have to spend too much time with your wife.

Did your Dad give you any advice or your Mom?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is your baby? I'm trying to figure out how long your wife has been suffering from PPD.

Was she getting medical treatment for the depression? Is she on anti depressants?

You need to see a lawyer ASAP. You may or may not be able to claim that she kidnapped your child. But she has no legal right to remove your child from the family home. Your lawyer can call an emergency hearing in which you ask that your child be returned to the family home. I've seen the courts do this. At the very least you can ask for 50% custody starting immediately.

Does her family agree that she is acting strangely these days?


----------



## laststraw (Mar 19, 2017)

you may also want to go to your baby's pediatrician and see if he has noticed and noted the PPD. This information may come into play when it comes to making your baby safe and making sure it is in the safest possible place. Also, you mentioned the list of things she wrote down that made you break down, do you still have this list. It goes to show her state of mind and helps again with watching out for the baby's best interest.
I hate that you are going through this but please don't take it lightly and get/save all items that are written down that you can have them should you need to have written documentation for future use.
The best of luck to you and I hope it all turns out in a way you and your baby are safe and happy.


----------

